# 20 hole mtb rim



## velocidad (11 Aug 2008)

i just got a nice ringle front hub, but i'm having trouble finding a suitable 20 hole rim (has to be silver and good quality). anyone know of one? or offer any advice on sourcing one?

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## spandex (11 Aug 2008)

Have a look at Mavic I know they do a 20 in there range


----------



## velocidad (11 Aug 2008)

cheers for that spandex. i'd been told that the mavic crossmax range had a 20 hole version, but have only found a 24, and all i can find are built wheels not just a rim.

cheers, velocidad.


----------

